# Rhino Labs Cut and Run blind



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

This blind is not your normal blind! It was recommended by DJ (bowmanhunter) because of the problems I was having with my Predator Den.

It is a two walled blind with no roof. The material is not like any other blind I have seen! Well constructed and ROCK solid!!! Camo is Predator Deception but so much nicer that the other Predator camo blinds. 
The carrying bag is big enough for fold up stools and equipment! Predator camo as well!


Took it out for the first time the other day after work. I had my back to a big tree and the blind out front. 5 windows per panel, so plenty of options and lots of shooting holes. Plus you can shoot from the edges. I didn't tie it off....just popped the 2 hubs and made a V. I kind of brushed it in, but I was in a hurry. 
Later that evening my buddy was walking the area trying to push something my way and walked right past me at 20 - 30 yards and didn't have a clue! He was never a believer in blinds until now.

This blind is well priced (under $100) and for the money can not be beat!!



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1047310


----------

